# Winter Tires



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

What are you putting on?


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

Either Michelin latitude x-ice xi2 or General Altimax Arctic


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

do you have separate set of rims too? if yes, what rims do you have for the winter set up? I was thinking of testing it out with the A/S for this year and assess if I would want a different set up for winters


----------



## wowzer (Sep 11, 2005)

Probably see how it does this year. Fresh all seasons are usually ok. I may just put nokians wrg3 on like I put on the golf with a set of steels. They have held up well the last few seasons even if it did't snow.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Bridgestone blizzak DM-V2 on 17inch jetta wheels

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

marc505 said:


> Bridgestone blizzak DM-V2 on 17inch jetta wheels
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Here what it looks like.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Will 16 inch jetta wheels clear? Anyone know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

17" audi rs5 reps with Bridgestone blizzack









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Gtrain said:


> Will 16 inch jetta wheels clear? Anyone know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Nothing under 17inch will fit. OEM 17inch are very close to the caliper. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

marc505 said:


> Nope. Nothing under 17inch will fit. OEM 17inch are very close to the caliper.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks appreciate it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Be aware of your wheels offset.(et#) 
Ideally for the 2018 Tiguan you want to stay around et 38-43. Anything higher and you will most likely need to run spacers to clear the break caliper on the front. 
I have 19x8 et50 setup and need to run 10mm spacers to fit.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

mikebiketike said:


> Be aware of your wheels offset.(et#)
> Ideally for the 2018 Tiguan you want to stay around et 38-43. Anything higher and you will most likely need to run spacers to clear the break caliper on the front.
> I have 19x8 et50 setup and need to run 10mm spacers to fit.


Thanks. I'm at 45et. Will post when I actually try it.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

*New Michelins*

Posted this earlier today but it hasn't appeared...hmmm, me bad? Bought 17" Michelin X-ice Xi3 snows on Lizea rims at Kal Tire. Of course, it's now plus 15 here in YYC!


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

marc505 said:


> Here what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look like Joda wheels which have a ET54 offset. Have you put them on the car yet? Do they fit with that offset? I'd like to do the same.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Vento said:


> Those look like Joda wheels which have a ET54 offset. Have you put them on the car yet? Do they fit with that offset? I'd like to do the same.


You're correct it's Joda wheels with ET54. I don't have my tiguan yet. I'll tell you if they fit when I'll be able to try them. Following will they fit .com I'll be 9 mm more inside than stock wheels on the exterior of wheels. So if it's not working, 10mm spacers should be just perfect. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## KrisA (Oct 18, 2017)

If I go with the Tig (debating between it and a 6MT Alltrack) it will for sure be rolling on Nokian Haka R2 SUV's in the winter. Have Haka R2's on my TDI and they are hands down the best winter tires I've driven, noticeably better than Michelin X-Ice XI3's on my wife's Golf7.


----------



## 50Fathom (Jun 18, 2015)

Vento said:


> Those look like Joda wheels which have a ET54 offset. Have you put them on the car yet? Do they fit with that offset? I'd like to do the same.


In the same boat, waiting for the results


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

50Fathom said:


> In the same boat, waiting for the results


I get the dealer on phone today. I'll should received mine in 3-4 weeks. Just to let you know. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

buzzin said:


> Posted this earlier today but it hasn't appeared...hmmm, me bad? Bought 17" Michelin X-ice Xi3 snows on Lizea rims at Kal Tire. Of course, it's now plus 15 here in YYC!


Similar story here!
X-ice Xi3's and Ingolstadt RTXs (Audi copycats).... and then a drive home in_ 21 degree temps and blazing sunshine!_
I'll be switching to VW centre caps imminently.

I had originally intended to throw on steelies, however the the crowding of the calipers was an issue, so I grabbed a quick set of RTXs.
~$1400 @ Simply Tire in Toronto, all in.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

RCA777 said:


> Similar story here!
> X-ice Xi3's and Ingolstadt RTXs (Audi copycats).... and then a drive home in_ 21 degree temps and blazing sunshine!_
> I'll be switching to VW centre caps imminently.
> 
> ...


Had the same RTX wheels on my jetta. Good one and nice looking. Are they 17inch? What's about the brake clearance on diameter?

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

I’m just going to use my stock 18 inch wheels and put snows on them, I plan on getting 19’s or 20’s in the spring anyways


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

marc505 said:


> Had the same RTX wheels on my jetta. Good one and nice looking. Are they 17inch? What's about the brake clearance on diameter?


Yes, 17s.
Clearance is good -- allowance for layers of mud and ice from what I can estimate!


----------



## 50Fathom (Jun 18, 2015)

RCA777 said:


> Yes, 17s.
> Clearance is good -- allowance for layers of mud and ice from what I can estimate!


do you know the specs of the rims? width, offset, etc?


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

50Fathom said:


> do you know the specs of the rims? width, offset, etc?


I believe its :

Diameter 17
Width 7.5
Bolt Pattern 5-112
Offset 42
Centre Bore 57.1

RTX, INGOLSTADT, 17 x 7.5, 5 x 112, 42, 57.1, S

http://www.rtxwheels.com/en/wheels/rtxwheels-ingolstadt-silver?cid=699,729

(Bought From Simply Tire)


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

Was just about to start my own thread relating to this, but maybe someone in here can help.
We have a 2016 Tiguan R-Line with the 18" Mallory wheels. When this lease is up we'll be buying a 2019 Tiguan.
I'd like to invest in some new wheels and mount snow tires on them, so we can travel up north, but not sure if I should do that before getting the next model... Is the bolt pattern / offset etc different between these two? :thumbup:

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

VWBora18T said:


> Was just about to start my own thread relating to this, but maybe someone in here can help.
> We have a 2016 Tiguan R-Line with the 18" Mallory wheels. When this lease is up we'll be buying a 2019 Tiguan.
> I'd like to invest in some new wheels and mount snow tires on them, so we can travel up north, but not sure if I should do that before getting the next model... Is the bolt pattern / offset etc different between these two? :thumbup:
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.


Bolt pattern is the same. Mallory wheels will fit just fine.


----------



## VWBora18T (Apr 20, 2002)

mikebiketike said:


> Bolt pattern is the same. Mallory wheels will fit just fine.


So if I bought wheels / tires that fit the 2016 Tiguan just fine, it's safe to say it will fit the 2019 Tiguan without issue as well?
Wasn't sure if offset or anything would need to be different between the two.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

I saw a tig yesterday with black steelies, and chunky, almost off road tires. I am sure they were winters. the black steelies looked good. :laugh:


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

*What About TPMS Sensors ?*

Should I care about Tire pressure sensors for my winter wheels?


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

PATVW said:


> Should I care about Tire pressure sensors for my winter wheels?


Nope. Because this vehicle uses the ABS sensors to do this job.


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

VWBora18T said:


> So if I bought wheels / tires that fit the 2016 Tiguan just fine, it's safe to say it will fit the 2019 Tiguan without issue as well?
> Wasn't sure if offset or anything would need to be different between the two.


I believe the OEM wheels on the 2016 were offered with different offsets depending on 16/17/18/19" wheels.
I'd check the offsets on the wheels you bought and compare them to the trim on the specific Tiguan; all are 5x112 and 57.1 bore hubs I believe - however, your tire guy/dealer should confirm.

Wheel-Size.com doesn't specifically mention North American Tiguans for 2018 - but the sizes for other markets appear/are likely to be similar.


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

weebl said:


> Nope. Because this vehicle uses the ABS sensors to do this job.


Thank you for the answer.

This is is awesome. I do not get how it work but this is still awesome


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VWBora18T said:


> So if I bought wheels / tires that fit the 2016 Tiguan just fine, it's safe to say it will fit the 2019 Tiguan without issue as well?
> Wasn't sure if offset or anything would need to be different between the two.


tires will give you a issue. the old tiguan takes smaller sizes. It may share width and aspect ratio, but the diameter gets bumped up, which aids in the additional ground clearance the MQB gets.

PQ35: 215/65r16
MQB: 215/65r17

PQ35: 235/55r17
MQB: 235/55r18

PQ35: 235/50r18
MQB: 235/50r19 (and 255/45r19)

PQ35: 255/40r19
MQB: 255/40r20


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

PATVW said:


> Thank you for the answer.
> 
> This is is awesome. I do not get how it work but this is still awesome


Definitely awesome. I have been lucky to never have owned a vehicle with an in-wheel TPMS sensor. The ABS sensors on the Tiguan measure the wheel speed. If the wheel speed is off of what it should be compared to the other tires (pressure too high or too low), it will set off an alert. Apparently an advanced system that is reasonably accurate in determining pressure, from what I've read when I got my 2014 Passat that used the same type of system.

My much older Toyota also uses a system based on ABS sensors, but was an early iteration of the technology, with a low degree of accuracy.

Either way, glad that these vehicles don't have the troublesome in-wheel sensors.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

weebl said:


> Definitely awesome. I have been lucky to never have owned a vehicle with an in-wheel TPMS sensor. The ABS sensors on the Tiguan measure the wheel speed. If the wheel speed is off of what it should be compared to the other tires (pressure too high or too low), it will set off an alert. Apparently an advanced system that is reasonably accurate in determining pressure, from what I've read when I got my 2014 Passat that used the same type of system.
> 
> My much older Toyota also uses a system based on ABS sensors, but was an early iteration of the technology, with a low degree of accuracy.
> 
> Either way, glad that these vehicles don't have the troublesome in-wheel sensors.


Can you confirm if our TPMS actually alerts which tire is low on pressure?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Can you confirm if our TPMS actually alerts which tire is low on pressure?


It won't say which one specifically....just the light comes on & then you'll have to figure it out/check them


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

*Steelies on my 2018 Tiguan Trendline*

Just some steel wheels for the winter. Not thrilled by how it looks, but oh well.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Just bought the new Nokian Hakkapeliitta 9s for SUV. I'm going to install them on my oem 17" wheels (pic #2). I don't care to use them in the winter as I'm not really a fan and plan to buy 19" aftermarket wheels in a year or 2.

215/65R17 were backorder everywhere, so I went with 225/60R17.

Installating in maybe 2 weeks... Depending on the forecast weather.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

why Hakka 9 un-studded? Why not Hakka R2 instead?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Swapped my General snow tires off my B7 snow rims and picked up a like new set of Blizzak DM V1?s. Had them mounted tonight. 225/65/17?s. Will install this weekend.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> why Hakka 9 un-studded? Why not Hakka R2 instead?


First of all because they are the latest tires from Nokian. Then because I had Hakka 8s un-studded on my previous GTI and they were great. Finally, the price difference between the 9 and the R2 is minimal.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

I used the 18" Bristol wheels from the Passat I sold back under the TDI buy back. I decided to try out a new tire, only available in Canada through Canadian Tire, called the Winter Edge, which were jointly developed and manufactured by Cooper. Pricing was right (waited for a sale), and after having used expensive, but fast wearing Blizzaks long ago, mediocre Michelin X-Ice Xi3s very recently, and running into lack of availability of anything else reasonably priced in 18" locally, I figured I would take a chance on these. I went with 225/60R18, which is different than the OE 18". 

With winter weather has been here for a week now, and they have been great, millions of times better than the junk X-Ice I had on the Passat, and comparable to any other good winter tire I've used in the past. The Bristols look like they belong on the Tiguan.

When both the OEM 17" Continental all seasons and my 18" winters are worn, I will switch to using the 17" for winter and 18" for summer.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Finally got around to putting mine on. First snow here is Wisconsin today. 17?s with 225/65?s.


----------



## KeVWin (Nov 5, 2017)

*Black Lizea rims with X-Ice Xi3's*

There is already an example of the silver Lizea rims with Xi3's on here, but here is what the black rims look like. I thought I'd be ok for the winter with the stock continentals, but after it got down to ~-15 Celsius, started sliding around a lot. 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/TWF8MkjJQkPy68TJ3


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyone know the torque spec for the lug bolts?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

daisoman said:


> Anyone know the torque spec for the lug bolts?


I am pretty all VWs are around 90 ft-lbs, but I have never seen an official number for our cars.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I am pretty all VWs are around 90 ft-lbs, but I have never seen an official number for our cars.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


The old FWD tiguan is 103 LB-FT 

But the owner's manual should have the torque listed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

I went with 95 ft/lbs

And confirmed et 45 front and back fit









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

daisoman said:


> I went with 95 ft/lbs
> 
> And confirmed et 45 front and back fit
> 
> ...


Theses wheels looks good on the grey color!

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone run 255/45/19 on the MQB yet? I just picked up S5 19"s and looking for the spring/summer install.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2xtrms (Oct 31, 2000)

daisoman said:


> I went with 95 ft/lbs
> 
> And confirmed et 45 front and back fit
> 
> ...


Looks great, I’m considering running those wheels in the summer in 19 or 20’s


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

*Blizzack WS80 17 inches*

I'm very impress so far by the handling in the snow with these tires..... a big change also from a FWD car..... They performs well even at -20 degrees Celsius and lower (-4 F)


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

*Toyo GIS 5*

Running Toyo GIS 5 235/55/18 on my factory Highline wheels. Tires are awesome in the snow.


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

marc505 said:


> I get the dealer on phone today. I'll should received mine in 3-4 weeks. Just to let you know.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Did you end up installing the Joda wheels? Wouldn't mind seeing some pics if you have some. How is the fit?


----------



## 50Fathom (Jun 18, 2015)

Vento said:


> Did you end up installing the Joda wheels? Wouldn't mind seeing some pics if you have some. How is the fit?


so the Joda wheels work ok. Since the offset is smaller the the spec wheels, the track is 10mm narrower on each side but otherwise they clear the brake calipers just fine


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

50Fathom said:


> so the Joda wheels work ok. Since the offset is smaller the the spec wheels, the track is 10mm narrower on each side but otherwise they clear the brake calipers just fine


Thanks. How does it drive? I had an '07 GTI where the front wheels would "wander" when I used a different offset winter wheel.


----------



## 50Fathom (Jun 18, 2015)

Vento said:


> Thanks. How does it drive? I had an '07 GTI where the front wheels would "wander" when I used a different offset winter wheel.


drives fine, no wondering at all


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

50Fathom said:


> drives fine, no wondering at all


:thumbup:


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

Anybody on 235/70/17???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

We finally got the first “significant” (more than 5 inches) of snow fall here in SE Wisconsin yesterday. Took the kids out sledding and found a great hill with some decent drifts. The blizzaks and AWD where not phased. I actually watched a Chevy Truck attempt to come up where we parked and back down. ??


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Moreno8903 said:


> Anybody on 235/70/17???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's on the tall side, even taller than the stock 215/65r17 tires.


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> That's on the tall side, even taller than the stock 215/65r17 tires.


Yeah...thats kinda the point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Moreno8903 said:


> Yeah...thats kinda the point
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're adding an extra 2 inches to the tire diameter or about 6 inches to the circumference. You run risk of not clearing the suspension components and rubbing in the wheel wells when you steer the car

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

*Winter wheel options*

Its that time of year again, time to start thinking of winter wheels/tires, has anyone found 16" or 17" steel wheels that work with our vehicle? I can't seem to find any that fit, hope to find some in Canada to save on shipping.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Usually you can just go to a tire shop and they'll be able to order you the steel wheel in whatever size you want through their vendors. Canadian Tire might do this too? It's been awhile since I've bought anything from there though so idk. 

Check Kijiji/ebay. You might be able to find some good deals on used alloy take off rims.

I'm using the OEM 17" rims with Nokian Nordman 7 studded tires. I bought 19" rims on summer tires for the summer months. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

D3Audi said:


> Usually you can just go to a tire shop and they'll be able to order you the steel wheel in whatever size you want through their vendors. Canadian Tire might do this too? It's been awhile since I've bought anything from there though so idk.
> 
> Check Kijiji/ebay. You might be able to find some good deals on used alloy take off rims.
> 
> ...



How do you like the Nokian Nordman tires? was thinking of using them they as they are a touch cheaper than the HAKKAPELIITTA


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

jojowasher said:


> How do you like the Nokian Nordman tires? was thinking of using them they as they are a touch cheaper than the HAKKAPELIITTA


Absolutely love these tires. They have a very deep tread pattern so there's a little bit more road noise. Plus the studs add to the noise. But not that big of a deal. They're great in deep snow.

I went places last winter where I really should've gotten stuck. But these tires never left me stranded.









The Nordman 7 is basically the Hakkapeliitta 7 tire, just rebranded to be a cheaper tire for the market. 

I've had everything from blizzaks to Yokohama ice guards on past cars and by far Nokian makes the best winter tires. Would make sense too because they're from Finland and do all of their testing in Northern Finland (Lapland) in a place they call "white hell". You should research it. Pretty cool. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Amazon sells 17" 5x112 steel wheels --- https://www.amazon.com/Aftermarket-finish-APPLICATION-FITMENT-X47512/dp/B01M8MVZT2

Although, I am not sure if they fit Tiguan II. They are also $79... you can get nice alloys from tire rack for $40 more per corner.


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

Tarik said:


> Amazon sells 17" 5x112 steel wheels --- https://www.amazon.com/Aftermarket-finish-APPLICATION-FITMENT-X47512/dp/B01M8MVZT2
> 
> Although, I am not sure if they fit Tiguan II. They are also $79... you can get nice alloys from tire rack for $40 more per corner.


Don't think those will worth, they are +45 offset, and others on here have said wheels with +45 may hit the callipers...


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm really hoping to put some vredestein arctrac's on mine. They don't currently have anything in the proper dimensions, but I'll have too see if I can make something work.

I have them on my Rabbit, and the studs don't add a ton of road noise. The traction is insane on icy roads.

Prefer them to the previous Nokian's I had.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ve been loyal to Blizzaks for the past decade and will continue. Waiting for TireRack to have a 17” steel wheel/tire package deal so everything is mounted and balanced and ready to throw on the car. Pretty sure they give you extra lug bolts too which is nice so you keep your summer hardware corrosion free.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Savvv said:


> I’ve been loyal to Blizzaks for the past decade and will continue. Waiting for TireRack to have a 17” steel wheel/tire package deal so everything is mounted and balanced and ready to throw on the car. Pretty sure they give you extra lug bolts too which is nice so you keep your summer hardware corrosion free.


That's when the wheel uses a conical seat instead of the stock ball seat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mustbeaudi (Jun 7, 2008)

Discount Tire Direct (Patrick is my man there) and TireRack both have sales, with holiday special through Tuesday 9/4.
I just killed it today at Belle Tire (regional): $200 in total rebates per set on Michelin including Xi3, so I got two cars some new winter rubber including the Tig not even yet leased. Xi3 is a good choice around here, no studs permitted and none needed on all flat roads relatively well maintained in my major metro's suburbs. Xi3 preserves decent steering feel and handling traits compared to some winter tires I've owned in the past, in fact better in a direct comparison drive with another brand's studless winter tire that I'm replacing after just one season since they kinda killed driving joy for me while also exhibiting some dreaded groove wander.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Www.simpletire.com has 15% off labor day sale.

Tempted to order a set of Nokian WRG3 SUV

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

It'll be Nokian Hakka R3 SUV's on some sort of Audi/VW replica wheels.

I've run Hakkas on my Subaru and Audi before this and wont be changing it up. They're amazing for our weather in Alberta and the trips through the Rockies. 

Although I am thrilled to be able to order something with a bit more sidewall. The last winters on my S4 were 255/35/19...


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Tire Choices for '18 Tiguan SE 4Motion*

After researching the tires for the Tiguan SE 4Motion with 215/65/17, not too impressed with the tire choices there is on tire rack.

Is there alternate size I can use with stock 17" wheels?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

anonymous911 said:


> After researching the tires for the Tiguan SE 4Motion with 215/65/17, not too impressed with the tire choices there is on tire rack.
> 
> Is there alternate size I can use with stock 17" wheels?


I have 225/60 R17 for my snow tires. The wider tire protects the rim from curb rash better. Speedo is barely off too. Not noticable. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> I have 225/60 R17 for my snow tires. The wider tire protects the rim from curb rash better. Speedo is barely off too. Not noticable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


What about 225/65/17? , speedo is little off, no biggie.


----------



## rindelk (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm running 235/65/17 for winters. Feels lifted but whatever. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

rindelk said:


> I'm running 235/65/17 for winters. Feels lifted but whatever.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Awesome! What brand? I was told to run 235/60/17 whihc matches the speedo with OEM tire size.


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

rindelk said:


> I'm running 235/65/17 for winters. Feels lifted but whatever.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Does that fit fine on the stock wheel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rindelk (Jan 20, 2016)

They are Blizzak DMV2s. They would fit the stock rims just fine but I bought steelies. I'll take a pic once my wife is at home for lunch. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

D3Audi said:


> Absolutely love these tires. They have a very deep tread pattern so there's a little bit more road noise. Plus the studs add to the noise. But not that big of a deal. They're great in deep snow.
> 
> I went places last winter where I really should've gotten stuck. But these tires never left me stranded.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I didn't get winters last year, but I will definitely have to this year. I'll have to make an appointment with kaltire, and inquire about the Normand 7, they have splendid reviews online.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Got a set of Michelin X Ice xi3 on 17” wheels from tire rack. Hoping they fit alright.. I have an SEL but got the size that’s on the SE, 215/65R/17. I’m assuming the brake calipers are the same so they should fit? We’ll see this weekend.

I think my door placard only tells the recommended tire pressure for 18” wheels, can anyone with an SE tell me what it recommends for the 17”?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

rindelk said:


> They are Blizzak DMV2s. They would fit the stock rims just fine but I bought steelies. I'll take a pic once my wife is at home for lunch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Not that it should make a huge difference, but comparing the load ratings of my 20” OE tires to the DMV2’s or the WS-80’s, the WS version Blizzaks are actually more in line with a higher load rating. Maybe if you have 17’s the DMV2’s were a better match?


----------



## rindelk (Jan 20, 2016)

Quite honestly I didn't really pay attention to any of the load ratings. I just bought these tires for my 2014 Honda Odyssey. they were less than a season old and we treated the Odyssey for the Tiguan. I simply did not want to buy new winter tires. They fit so I figured why not use them. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rindelk (Jan 20, 2016)

Pics









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Put on some 215/65R/17 Michelin X-Ice xi3 on black MSW wheels, 17x7.5 45mm offset. Was worried about the clearance but it just made it with the balancing weights. I’ve included a picture of the clearance. I don’t have anything I can measure it with, but eyeballing it it looks like 3 or 4 mm.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm being told that you can't get steelies for the tig... Anyone have any info on this? I want a super basic winter solution but with the lack of used availability in my town, I think I'll have to buy a set of alloy or mount on my current ones. Which is better? 

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Ochef said:


> I'm being told that you can't get steelies for the tig... Anyone have any info on this? I want a super basic winter solution but with the lack of used availability in my town, I think I'll have to buy a set of alloy or mount on my current ones. Which is better?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


That's not true. I literally just saw a 2018 Tig with 17" (I think) steelies yesterday. It's possible. Maybe not through the dealer ? 

They don't look that bad on the car either. They blend in nicely. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ochef said:


> I'm being told that you can't get steelies for the tig... Anyone have any info on this? I want a super basic winter solution but with the lack of used availability in my town, I think I'll have to buy a set of alloy or mount on my current ones. Which is better?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


They are going to be aftermarket wheels.

Such as:
https://www.amazon.com/Aftermarket-...2118633&sr=8-1&keywords=5x112+wheels+17+steel


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

Just had 17” Steel rims with winter tires installed by the dealer here in Wisconsin. Steel wheel part #5QF-601-027-03C. I took off my 19” rims and tires from my 2018 SEL-P. I bought Nokian WRG3 P215/65/17 from the dealer on close out, (last year model tires) for $117 each. The steel wheels were $131 each. The dealer went above and beyond to help me with my choice of wheels and tires.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TofuBoyz said:


> Put on some 215/65R/17 Michelin X-Ice xi3 on black MSW wheels, 17x7.5 45mm offset. Was worried about the clearance but it just made it with the balancing weights. I’ve included a picture of the clearance. I don’t have anything I can measure it with, but eyeballing it it looks like 3 or 4 mm.


I ended up buying these same wheels with Blizzaks from TireRack. They didn’t have steelies as an option, otherwise I would have gone that route. By the time I figured cost of buying steelies from someone else, paying shipping for wheels and tires separate, and taking them somewhere to be mounted and balanced, it was more expensive than getting an alloy wheel with tires already on them from TR.


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

I had some troubles finding steelies for mine as well. Ended up getting a good deal at the dealership of all places. Managed to get a set of 17" Bridgestone Blizzak WS80 on steelies for under $1k CAD. Make sure you check the DOT code though, the first set I got had some that were over 2 years old! They were good about it though and ordered some new ones and swapped them out for me no charge.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

We’ve had our first few inches of snow here, and the Michelin xIce did as expected.. nothing exciting so far to really test them. 

I have to say though, I’m very happy with their dry performance. They are not noticeably louder than the Pirelli all seasons that come on the car, and actually feel more stable when cornering at higher speeds even with a narrower size (235 for the 18” Pirelli vs 215 for the 17” XIce). That could be due to the colder temperatures, though it was in the 40s-60s the week before I swapped.


----------



## 1leafsfan (Oct 28, 2018)

Ochef said:


> I'm being told that you can't get steelies for the tig... Anyone have any info on this? I want a super basic winter solution but with the lack of used availability in my town, I think I'll have to buy a set of alloy or mount on my current ones. Which is better?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


I just got back from Kal tire where I had an appointment to get my new 17' steelies and Hakka r3's put on. They said the steelies wouldn't clear on the front and that their system no longer shows any steelies that would fit. I told them the dealer has them and all the other tire shops in Toronto seem to have ones that fit. They are going to call around tomorrow, not happy as they were already a little pricey and I booked this appointment weeks ago.


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

1leafsfan said:


> I just got back from Kal tire where I had an appointment to get my new 17' steelies and Hakka r3's put on. They said the steelies wouldn't clear on the front and that their system no longer shows any steelies that would fit. I told them the dealer has them and all the other tire shops in Toronto seem to have ones that fit. They are going to call around tomorrow, not happy as they were already a little pricey and I booked this appointment weeks ago.


It's strange the weirdness with this car, I was told by a VW dealer there were no steelies yet... Kal tire told me the same thing, and no online source seems to have ones that fit... decided to just use the alloys and get new alloys for the summer.


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

1leafsfan said:


> I just got back from Kal tire where I had an appointment to get my new 17' steelies and Hakka r3's put on. They said the steelies wouldn't clear on the front and that their system no longer shows any steelies that would fit. I told them the dealer has them and all the other tire shops in Toronto seem to have ones that fit. They are going to call around tomorrow, not happy as they were already a little pricey and I booked this appointment weeks ago.


It's so odd... I ended up looking for used alloys in a nearby town and just picked up a set of Audi rims that I'm getting put on with winters next week. 

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1leafsfan (Oct 28, 2018)

Ochef said:


> It's so odd... I ended up looking for used alloys in a nearby town and just picked up a set of Audi rims that I'm getting put on with winters next week.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


I'm thinking of doing something similar but what do I look for in an alloy rim to know it will fit as well? I'm guessing it's just the design/ curve of alloys compared to the steelie that gives it the needed clearance. I'll see what's on Kijiji

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

1leafsfan said:


> I'm thinking of doing something similar but what do I look for in an alloy rim to know it will fit as well? I'm guessing it's just the design/ curve of alloys compared to the steelie that gives it the needed clearance. I'll see what's on Kijiji
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Honestly, not 100% confident they will fit...so well see. Just made sure that I was within offset clearance, had the right bolt arrangement, and bore size. Guy I bought them from was a car enthusiast and said that he double checked that it would work. Buying Audi rims is a safe bet since they use the same setup as VW's in many cases as far as I am aware. 

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Ochef said:


> Honestly, not 100% confident they will fit...so well see. Just made sure that I was within offset clearance, had the right bolt arrangement, and bore size. Guy I bought them from was a car enthusiast and said that he double checked that it would work. Buying Audi rims is a safe bet since they use the same setup as VW's in many cases as far as I am aware.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


Only main difference with vw and Audi is normally the centre core size. Audi 66.6 and vw is 57.1. If that’s the case you just need to pick up centre rings so they fit properly. What ones are they? Any pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

blitz869 said:


> Only main difference with vw and Audi is normally the centre core size. Audi 66.6 and vw is 57.1. If that’s the case you just need to pick up centre rings so they fit properly. What ones are they? Any pictures?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Centre bore is 57.1 so it looks to be a perfect fit. Too lazy to dig out the wheels I've put in shed until appointment, so here's a pic from online.

https://i.ebayimg.com/thumbs/images/g/I3kAAOSwAHZUN~~c/s-l225.jpg

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1leafsfan (Oct 28, 2018)

Update from Kal Tire is only vw steelies fit and they are now backordered until spring.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

1leafsfan said:


> Update from Kal Tire is only vw steelies fit and they are now backordered until spring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


The dealership said the same thing to me when I was buying the Tiguan the other day. They said they wouldn’t have any until end of the month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone else have problems with the ridiculous locking lug nuts? I got the front two off with a little effort, but the back ones refuse. The key just slips out, no matter how much pressure I apply. It's almost as if the machining tolerance is very very sloppy.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adrockwe (Oct 30, 2018)

Just put these 235/55R18 Michelin Latitude X-Ice Xi2s on on these new Art replica Wheels!

I live in Calgary, so decided it wasn't ridiculous to have nicer winter wheels than summer!

Only issue I have now is that I realized I don't know what pressure I need for these 18" tires... sticker on my door is for 17s... anyone know?









https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pTy3Ggi64uE__1realVZkLh6yF9VgPLq


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

adrockwe said:


> Just put these 235/55R18 Michelin Latitude X-Ice Xi2s on on these new Art replica Wheels!
> 
> I live in Calgary, so decided it wasn't ridiculous to have nicer winter wheels than summer!
> 
> Only issue I have now is that I realized I don't know what pressure I need for these 18" tires... sticker on my door is for 17s... anyone know?


Begrudgingly, since I am from Edmonton,  I will let you know that my 18's run at 36 PSI. 

Congrats on the Olympic vote! And enjoy the deer foot this winter, travelled through on Friday to go to Canmore, and there was a lane closure due to an accident, it was insane! Props to you for travelling that road, I couldn't do it on a regular basis.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## adrockwe (Oct 30, 2018)

sickify said:


> Begrudgingly, since I am from Edmonton,  I will let you know that my 18's run at 36 PSI.
> 
> Congrats on the Olympic vote! And enjoy the deer foot this winter, travelled through on Friday to go to Canmore, and there was a lane closure due to an accident, it was insane! Props to you for travelling that road, I couldn't do it on a regular basis.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


hahaha thanks man! I'm lucky in that I only need to cross the Deerfoot daily, I don't need to drive on it!


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

adrockwe said:


> Just put these 235/55R18 Michelin Latitude X-Ice Xi2s on on these new Art replica Wheels!
> 
> I live in Calgary, so decided it wasn't ridiculous to have nicer winter wheels than summer!
> 
> ...


I had the opposite problem going from 18” to 17” for my winters with the tire pressure.. just so you know there is a chart in the owners manual that shows you the tire pressure to use for the various sizes they offer. The 18” is 38 psi


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

This chart can also help you.

http://static1.1.sqspcdn.com/static/f/589830/23447320/1378330097907/Discount+Tire+inflation.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrockwe (Oct 30, 2018)

TofuBoyz said:


> I had the opposite problem going from 18” to 17” for my winters with the tire pressure.. just so you know there is a chart in the owners manual that shows you the tire pressure to use for the various sizes they offer. The 18” is 38 psi


Thanks! That also explains why the ride has been so smooth in the day or two since I received them! Received the wheels/tires as a oackage and just checked the pressure now at 31psi...OOps!


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

Just had new winter tires, Firestone Winterforce UV, installed yesterday morning. By 5pm I was driving home in 8+ inches of snow. 
The combination of new snow tires, manual mode with the snow setting for driving mode worked fantastic. I had zero issues when other traffic was stuck on a large hill I had to go up. 
I picked up my SEL Tiguan in January of this year. I experienced snow with the stock 18 inch all seasons. It worked but was not confidence inspiring. This winter I went with a slightly oversized 225/65R17 on a set of BBS RC 7.5x17 ET 43. I just have to get the center caps on the wheels.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

RASDC said:


> Just had new winter tires, Firestone Winterforce UV, installed yesterday morning. By 5pm I was driving home in 8+ inches of snow.
> The combination of new snow tires, manual mode with the snow setting for driving mode worked fantastic. I had zero issues when other traffic was stuck on a large hill I had to go up.
> I picked up my SEL Tiguan in January of this year. I experienced snow with the stock 18 inch all seasons. It worked but was not confidence inspiring. This winter I went with a slightly oversized 225/65R17 on a set of BBS RC 7.5x17 ET 43. I just have to get the center caps on the wheels.
> 
> ...


Good thing you had it installed yesterday. The region was not prepared for the snow.

I had the original Winterforce on my old MK4. It was a good tire for the price, but, they were loud on the highway.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

sickify said:


> Anyone else have problems with the ridiculous locking lug nuts? I got the front two off with a little effort, but the back ones refuse. The key just slips out, no matter how much pressure I apply. It's almost as if the machining tolerance is very very sloppy.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I think they’re pretty annoying.. I didn’t have any issues getting mine off though. They came off much easier than the regular bolts. It seemed like they weren’t torqued fully. I’m probably going to get some more regular bolts and leave them off when I swap back in the spring.


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Good thing you had it installed yesterday. The region was not prepared for the snow.
> 
> I had the original Winterforce on my old MK4. It was a good tire for the price, but, they were loud on the highway.


Yes, I understand the originals were noisy. These are actually the Winterforce 2. They are supposed to be less noisy. Will see. I have had many different brands of snow tires. First time with Firestone. Bridgestone owns them now so hopefully there is a little Blizzak knowledge in there.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

RASDC said:


> Yes, I understand the originals were noisy. These are actually the Winterforce 2. They are supposed to be less noisy. Will see. I have had many different brands of snow tires. First time with Firestone. Bridgestone owns them now so hopefully there is a little Blizzak knowledge in there.


I doubt there will be Blizzak knowledge, as they are not like the WS-series with the Micotube-cell compound and high silica compound underneath or the LM-series for their "performance" winter tires


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I should have put my winter tires on yesterday...


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> I doubt there will be Blizzak knowledge, as they are not like the WS-series with the Micotube-cell compound and high silica compound underneath or the LM-series for their "performance" winter tires


Oh I know the Firestones don't have the make up of the Blizzak WS-series or LM-series. I have run them in the past and they are great. I was just trying to be funny with the fact that Bridgestone owns Firestone. I did not know that until I was researching snow tires to get for my Tiguan. I have always run snows on all my VW's and was planning on getting some Nokians as they have been my all time favorite snow tire. My local tire store had these Firestones in stock at a good installed price so I did lots of research and decided to give them a go. So now I have the Tiguan with Firestone Winterforce 2 UV, 02 Eurovan with Nexen Winguard Winspike, 02 Passat GLX wagon with Bridgestone WS. They all work well in their own way. I just know that with winter weather in the northeast, I don't want to travel without a good set of snow tires.

Keep posting those snow pics everyone.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

All suited up:


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

I picked up these off Kijiji for $400, ordered some Michelin Xice 2’s in 235 55 18. The offset is 48 so I’m not sure how they’ll look... 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

blitz869 said:


> I picked up these off Kijiji for $400, ordered some Michelin Xice 2’s in 235 55 19


You ordered 19" tires for 18" wheels? 
_
(those are NMS Passat "Bristol" wheels)_


They should look fine though, since the OEM wheels are 7" wide & ET43. Those are 8" wide & ET48.
You'll lose 18mm on the strut side (hopefully there's enough room there??), and then they'll sit out 8mm more over the factory wheels.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> You ordered 19" tires for 18" wheels?
> _
> (those are NMS Passat "Bristol" wheels)_
> 
> ...


Correction 235 55 18. I got the rline so the stock ones will be 255 45 19. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

*Will they rub?*

So I got a great deal on set of 19x8 ET48 with 255/50/19 snows on them. 

Anyone running same set up?

Hoping these work out. 
Should have them soon, I'll post pictures asap

:beer:


----------



## coredyn (Feb 7, 2016)

Just received and installed my winter setup. Factory tires are 255/45 r19 and winter setup are 245/45 r19 xi3 on replika brand rims. So far they have been great. 

First picture shows new winter wheels on right (angle makes them look bigger, they are not). Second shows all installed.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

coredyn said:


> Just received and installed my winter setup. Factory tires are 255/45 r19 and winter setup are 245/45 r19 xi3 on replika brand rims. So far they have been great.


You like spending money on tires eh? Surprised to see you using a 19” winter set when you can fit 17”.


----------



## coredyn (Feb 7, 2016)

Savvv said:


> You like spending money on tires eh? Surprised to see you using a 19” winter set when you can fit 17”.


I live in Canada where winter is far too long and will have winter tires on for about half the year. This way I enjoy the look of 19's year round, I want to say the upgrade was about $300 to go from 18-19's and it should be a long time before the rubber needs replacement. For the pure enjoyment factor of looking at these every day I think it was worth it.


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

I installed General Arctic 12s 17s, on some vw steelies yesterday. Happy so far, the real test will be tonight driving the Coquihalla on our way to big white.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

AIRider said:


> I installed General Arctic 12s 17s, on some vw steelies yesterday. Happy so far, the real test will be tonight driving the Coquihalla on our way to big white.


Dont end up on one of those Canadian tow truck TV shows! lol


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

Installed Michelin X-Ice Xi3 on used Audi A4 rims, that I got cheap off Craigslist. Had to patch&repaint them, though. To much curb rush (see pics). Would try not to do it again, I think it's easier to just find rims in better shape 
First impressions - just a tad of rubbery feel compared to stock Bridgestone. But very quiet, maybe even more so than the stock. So overall so far so good. Will have yet to see how they are in snow.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I just recently got a set of VW 17" steel wheels with 235/65r17 Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2 tires. Center caps are VW PN:5N0 601 169 XRW. They work with standard and security wheel bolts so you don't have to dig out your non-security bolts to use them. Also added the $25 RallyArmor mudflaps with stainless steel screws. They really do a great job protecting the sides of the car from spray.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

LennyNero said:


> I just recently got a set of VW 17" steel wheels with 235/65r17 Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2 tires. Center caps are VW PN:5N0 601 169 XRW. They work with standard and security wheel bolts so you don't have to dig out your non-security bolts to use them. Also added the $25 RallyArmor mudflaps with stainless steel screws. They really do a great job protecting the sides of the car from spray.


WOW that looks good! Any more pictures of the rally armor mud flaps? Did you use the OEM fender liner screws or drill holes? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Picked these up over Black Friday. Replika R205 Rims in 18 inch, with Michelin Xice tires 235 55 18.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

18" Replica rims with Nokian Hakkapalita R3's











Have been through a few snows so far this season. Never have any complaints about the Nokians. I've had them on my Audi S4 and my STI swap before that.


----------



## gordogmc (May 19, 2004)

*19x8 ET48 with 255/50/19 Blizzaks*





18 is the biggest I was willing to go but this is the deal that came up and was really hard to pass up. 10mm spacers in front.

:beer:


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Yoko's*

Just installed 235/55R18 Yokohama iceGUARD iG51 mounted on 18x7.5 Graphite Silver Rial Kodiak's - OEM bore size so no center ring was needed and can reuse OEM hardware which is nice. Yoko's are seriously beefy, looking forward to driving with them this winter.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Wish I knew how to post pics. I got from my local VW dealer a set of 18s from an Atlas, takeoffs that were brand new. I had Firestone all season tires put on the rims for winter tires. Here in Tennessee, we don't get much snow and ice and if we did I think that tire will perform well with the amount of winter weather we get and I still wanted the performance of a decent tire for the dry days. Any long trips in the snow should be alright in that regard.


----------



## Tigolphun (Apr 13, 2018)

*Tire Pressure for 215/65R17 103T Winter Tires (General Tire Altimax Arctic 12)*

I'm trying to find out the right pressure for my winter tires which are 215/65 R17 rated 103T (steel). They're from General Tire and their websites indicates max pressure is 51 PSI. 

My OEM tire/wheels are 18" so given these are not the same diameter, I assume the required pressure would be different.

Any idea what the right pressure would be? This is for a 2018 Highline (sort of like SEL-P in the US).


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

51 psi max pressure is on a fully loaded car.

Have you checked your owner's manual for the tire pressure chart?


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

There is a chart in the owners manual. I believe it is 42 psi for that size (I have the same size winter tires/wheels and had to look it up), but check to make sure.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Tigolphun said:


> I'm trying to find out the right pressure for my winter tires which are 215/65 R17 rated 103T (steel). They're from General Tire and their websites indicates max pressure is 51 PSI.
> 
> My OEM tire/wheels are 18" so given these are not the same diameter, I assume the required pressure would be different.
> 
> Any idea what the right pressure would be? This is for a 2018 Highline (sort of like SEL-P in the US).



A general rule I'd read a while back was 10psi below the tire's maximum rated pressure is a good starting point. check for uneven wear regularly with tread depth guage and adjust target pressure up or down if you find wear.
If the center wears too quickly, lower pressure. If the outsides wear too quickly(but evenly) increase pressure. If wear is uneven get to a mechanic, something needs to be adjusted or replaced.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

owner's manual (online) says 38 psi (FWD) and 41 psi (AWD)


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone else had issues trying to find snow tires on their SEL/P? 235/50R19 is such an odd size. I ended up getting 235/55R19 Blizzaks DMV2.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I downsized to 17’s and did a wheel/tire package. In the future the replacement 17’s are far cheaper than 19/20” snow tires. Plus your summer wheels aren’t getting blasted with road salt and that chemical they use.


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought about it but I'm only leasing the car for 2 years. Unsure what I would get next so I didnt want to spend too much.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

alextakesphotos said:


> I thought about it but I'm only leasing the car for 2 years. Unsure what I would get next so I didnt want to spend too much.


Understood. Mines a work vehicle and I bought the winter package myself. I figured I can’t go wrong with a 17” 5x112 setup bc inevitably when I have them trade it in for a newer VW the wheels will fit.


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

alextakesphotos said:


> Anyone else had issues trying to find snow tires on their SEL/P? 235/50R19 is such an odd size. I ended up getting 235/55R19 Blizzaks DMV2.












I used 215/65 R17 Nokian all weather tires with steel rims per the dealer here in Wisconsin. They work fantastic.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Ivoryt said:


> I used 215/65 R17 Nokian all weather tires with steel rims per the dealer here in Wisconsin. They work fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wr G3? If so... great tire. Had them on my old B6 Passat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

*Winter tires questions*

So the crappy stock tires have to go for the winter. I'm undecided about buying aggressive all season tires (which for the last 30 years has worked well for us on our AWD/4WD vehicles) or buying winter specific tires for the Tig. It is going to cost around $1,100 for winter tires and wheels vs $500 for better tires. If you guys with experience who use winter tires could answer a few questions it would be much appreciated.

1. What triggers when you install them on the car? Specific time of year? When the temps consistently drop below a certain number? When the first snow is predicted?

2. How many seasons and miles do you typically get out of them?

3. How does their performance change as they get worn down? 

4. What causes you to replace them? (Time, mileage or lack of performance?)

5. How do they affect the cars handling in dry conditions?

Anything specific to winter tires to be aware of or to watch out for?

Thanks!


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

1.) Depends when winter starts for you. For me I always try to have them on by Halloween or the first week in November. I try to take them off the first week in April - but sometimes there is still snow in the forecast so I wait until may. It depends really. 

2.) Basically double what I would've got out of the all seasons and that's because the tire wear is split between seasons. So at 12k miles per year I'm only putting 6000ish on the summer tires and 6000ish on the winter tires per year. I imagine I'll be able to get 4 to 6 years on these sets. Time will tell. 

3.) You start to notice that they don't bite into the snow as well as they did when they were new. Car feels like it'll slide more. Etc. It takes awhile for that to happen though because the tread on snow tires is pretty deep. 

4.) Age or lack of performance. My last snow tires were 5 years old and aside from that, they didn't perform that well anymore. They would lose grip on just snow covered roads, etc. So I knew it was time. Basically the same as an all season tire. You know when its time. 

5.) Studded tires can make a car very scary on dry roads. (Think of metal ice skates on pavement). Especially when cornering or stopping pretty quick. But normal studless snow tires are better than all seasons on dry pavement if the temperature is lower than 45°F. At 25°F a studdless snow tire will have far better cornering and braking abilities than an all season on dry roads. 

Check your local laws regarding snow tires. Studded tires might not be legal in your state which means studless are your only option. To me it sounds like studless would fit you better anyway since you've never ran snows in the past. I highly recommend Nokian's line of tires. Nokian Nordman 7 is a cheap tire that performs really well for the price. The hakkapeliitta r2 and r3 also have decent reviews. I've heard Bridgestone Blizzaks are also phenomenal tires but I have no experience with them. Maybe someone else who does can chime in about those. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

General advice is to put them on when the temperatures in your area are reliably under 40-45 F, and take them off once it starts getting above that most days.

They need deep treads to grip on snow, so as your tread depth gets too low they will lose performance, and it’s time to replace. 

The performance as they wear and their performance on dry vs snowy roads will depend on the tire. I have had Blizzaks and Michelin XIce. In my experience the Blizzaks performed better in snow, deep snow, and slush. The Michelin XIce feel significantly better and are more quiet on cleared roads.

Reviews say XIce will last longer and maintain performance better as they wear down. The Blizzaks apparently wear down a little faster and drop off in performance (again though you’ll be able to feel it as it happens and know when to replace). 

Those are just two options out of many more, but probably the most common at least around me. Nokian are considered the best.


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Wow, talking about first world problems... 3 VW's on the driveway all FWD and regular all season tires all year long... best of all I love to go for rides on heavy snow days blizzard like... 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> Wow, talking about first world problems... 3 VW's on the driveway all FWD and regular all season tires all year long... best of all I love to go for rides on heavy snow days blizzard like...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


LOL. Yep the shiny new gee whiz 4 motion sits MOTIONLESS in the driveway, covered in snow from the latest snowfall. Meanwhile our fwd minivan and our other 4wd vehicles are getting us around in the snow. Still scratching my head how this could happen.


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

Tigger gets me to work so I can clear the parking lot with the plow truck. 
Made me think of the classic bug snow plow commercial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

BUMPING back - Snow is coming and I need dedicated set of wheels for the Blizzaks

Which set of 18 inch rim do you like the best?


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Picked these up from Tirerack on a closeout special on the wheels and tires as well as a rebate for the tires.

225/65/17 Bridgestone Blizzak WS80 on 17x7 MSW Type 28 wheels










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OttaCee said:


> BUMPING back - Snow is coming and I need dedicated set of wheels for the Blizzaks
> 
> Which set of 18 inch rim do you like the best?


The middle ones :thumbup:


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Picked up these 17s on craigslist, absolute mint condition from a Jetta. Then mounted Sumitomo winters 225/65R17 on them.

Really digging the look, but I think I prefer the 19s. One picture has one of each mounted for comparison.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> The middle ones :thumbup:


Taking your word..just ordered! Will post up photos once mounted


----------



## Sanjiyan (Nov 6, 2019)

Thoughts on GTI Detroit wheels on the Tiguan?

https://imgshare.io/image/m4F2p


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm running 245/45R19 Toyo Celsius as a dedicated winter tire on 19x9 Mallory's. Not the most conventional winter set-up, I'm aware but I got the Mallory's on the cheap with the intention of refinishing them... then I happened to see the Toyo's on the cheap and figured why not. Only two snow days in so far but I must say, they are much better than I thought they would be.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OttaCee said:


> Taking your word..just ordered! Will post up photos once mounted


In 4 pics :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sanjiyan said:


> Thoughts on GTI Detroit wheels on the Tiguan?
> 
> https://imgshare.io/image/m4F2p


Unless they're free or you're getting them DIRT cheap, I'm sure you could find some better looking or lighter weight wheels (they're super heavy!)
They're not terrible looking, but look dated on the newer looking Tig


----------



## iaskmyselfdaily (Jun 13, 2019)

Picked up the Nokian Hakka R3 SUV in 215/65/17 (made in russia).

The steel wheels @ kal tire (canada) didn't fit so they put on the black rims - core racing lizea. I see other people had this issue but I didn't read this thread until yesterday...they make me want to put matte black rims on for the summer tires as well.




https://imgur.com/a/V0nimO1

https://imgur.com/a/NaASeqM


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

2019 VW Tiguan R-Line Winter Tire Wheels Setup - 18x8 Sport Edition U2 with 235/55R-18 Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2


----------



## Sanjiyan (Nov 6, 2019)

snobrdrdan said:


> Unless they're free or you're getting them DIRT cheap, I'm sure you could find some better looking or lighter weight wheels (they're super heavy!)
> They're not terrible looking, but look dated on the newer looking Tig



I agree with you on the heavy part. That's why I took them off my GTI so I can get lighter wheels on my other sporty ride. 

It looked odd when I first put it on, but the look is growing on me.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OttaCee said:


> 2019 VW Tiguan R-Line Winter Tire Wheels Setup - 18x8 Sport Edition U2 with 235/55R-18 Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2


The tires look kinda small, aka huge fender gap, but I like the look/wheels


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> The tires look kinda small, aka huge fender gap, but I like the look/wheels


Should of taken a picture after the suspension resettled a bit.


----------



## tjzoli (Nov 22, 2019)

Pic of the Blizzaks on the new 19" OZ Rally Racing wheels. happy to share more details.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Qoq9ynLsFB1AgcEK9

cant seem to find the add photo button here...probably need to download tapatalk...


----------



## tjzoli (Nov 22, 2019)

Figured it out...









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

tjzoli said:


> Figured it out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

VDoubleUVR6 said:


> Yes!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


That looks awesome

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dadinho_nfg (Mar 25, 2019)

blitz869 said:


> I picked up these off Kijiji for $400, ordered some Michelin Xice 2’s in 235 55 18. The offset is 48 so I’m not sure how they’ll look...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love to see this setup - had picked up power coated black Bristol wheels of a 2014 Passat but was later told it would not work on my Tiguan so I ended up selling them. 

Did you get them on without any issues or did you need spacers to make it work?


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

dadinho_nfg said:


> would love to see this setup - had picked up power coated black Bristol wheels of a 2014 Passat but was later told it would not work on my Tiguan so I ended up selling them.
> 
> Did you get them on without any issues or did you need spacers to make it work?


Nope I sold them, didn’t want to go through the hassle of mounting tires on them to find out it wouldn’t work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

After watching Frozen II this morning and one last leaf pickup, I finally got a chance to swap wheels and tires and just in time for tomorrow's snow. Now I just need to see if I can get the mudflaps on tomorrow morning.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Ready for snow!


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey all - what is the consensus on using OEM VW wheels from other models with higher offsets? Will it work? I am looking at a mint set of Jetta Sport 17" wheels for my snows, they are 17x7 ET54. I think these are the "Joda" wheels, they have a lot of machined spokes with black inside and could look sweet on the Tig. This being my wife's car i don't want to have it be unsafe, esp if i need spacers. It sounds like Tiguan likes ET37-44 but these could still work - anyone confirm?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TheGermanExperience said:


> Hey all - what is the consensus on using OEM VW wheels from other models with higher offsets? Will it work? I am looking at a mint set of Jetta Sport 17" wheels for my snows, they are 17x7 ET54. I think these are the "Joda" wheels, they have a lot of machined spokes with black inside and could look sweet on the Tig. This being my wife's car i don't want to have it be unsafe, esp if i need spacers. It sounds like Tiguan likes ET37-44 but these could still work - anyone confirm?


Check www.willtheyfit.com

And if you intend to use chains, the increased offset will definitely affect strut clearance

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

TheGermanExperience said:


> Hey all - what is the consensus on using OEM VW wheels from other models with higher offsets? Will it work? I am looking at a mint set of Jetta Sport 17" wheels for my snows, they are 17x7 ET54. I think these are the "Joda" wheels, they have a lot of machined spokes with black inside and could look sweet on the Tig. This being my wife's car i don't want to have it be unsafe, esp if i need spacers. It sounds like Tiguan likes ET37-44 but these could still work - anyone confirm?


if you go through the thread there are a few people who used those same wheels without issue


----------



## ultima-forsan (Jan 2, 2012)

I need a set of winter tires for 19 rims on tiguan. I found a used set that I will only use for the remaining season but the tires size is 255/45/19 and I don't think they are SUV rated. I see on wheel-size that the perfect size for winter tires is 235/50/19. Will it still fit?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ultima-forsan said:


> I need a set of winter tires for 19 rims on tiguan. I found a used set that I will only use for the remaining season but the tires size is 255/45/19 and I don't think they are SUV rated. I see on wheel-size that the perfect size for winter tires is 235/50/19. Will it still fit?


Why not get a set of 17" wheels and use 215/65r17?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewTiguan77 (Jul 10, 2020)

*2020 Tiguan Winter Wheel Question*

I have 2020 Tiguan R-Line Black. It has the 20" black Suzuka wheels, specs 8.5 x 20, et38. The winter wheels I am considering are 8.5 x 18 et35. I looked on "Will They Fit" and it seems like there should be no problem with the fit, but can anyone confirm that? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> I have 2020 Tiguan R-Line Black. It has the 20" black Suzuka wheels, specs 8.5 x 20, et38. The winter wheels I am considering are 8.5 x 18 et35. I looked on "Will They Fit" and it seems like there should be no problem with the fit, but can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


My OEM wheels are only 17". Which is what I'm going to use as winter wheels when I get some good 20" wheels.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> I have 2020 Tiguan R-Line Black. It has the 20" black Suzuka wheels, specs 8.5 x 20, et38. The winter wheels I am considering are 8.5 x 18 et35. I looked on "Will They Fit" and it seems like there should be no problem with the fit, but can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


The lower offset is fine. No issues with suspension clearance.

Why not get 17" wheels? 215/65r17 tires should be less expensive than 235/55r18 tires

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

The OEM 17" steelies (5QF 601 027 03C) with matching center caps (5N0 601 169 XRW) are pretty much the best choice for winter use. 

They are inexpensive, give nice thick sidewall to help absorb impacts from various winter obstacles with appropriate tires (235/65r17 works very well with minimal speedo error) and have less likelihood of breakage from pothole or small sideways impacts in cold weather. Not to mention, the black e-coat is very resilient and can be given a quick spray of paint if it gets slightly scratched.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

LennyNero said:


> The OEM 17" steelies (5QF 601 027 03C) with matching center caps (5N0 601 169 XRW) are pretty much the best choice for winter use.
> 
> They are inexpensive, give nice thick sidewall to help absorb impacts from various winter obstacles with appropriate tires (235/65r17 works very well with minimal speedo error) and have less likelihood of breakage from pothole or small sideways impacts in cold weather. Not to mention, the black e-coat is very resilient and can be given a quick spray of paint if it gets slightly scratched.


Good info. Do the steel wheels use the same lug bolts as the aluminum wheels?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IbsFt said:


> Good info. Do the steel wheels use the same lug bolts as the aluminum wheels?


yes


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> yes


 :thumbup:


----------



## shaitaan (Sep 9, 2020)

*Winter Tires for 2019 Tiguan RLine*

Hello Members, 

I recently got 2019 Tiguan SEL Rline. Winter is approaching and where I live snows alot. So in order to have safe winter and good driving experience I need to get winter tires. I did some research and spoke to different tire dealers, everyone came up with different options. 

Example:

Dealer 1: said I should get Rim and tire size 17" 
Dealer 2: said I should get Rim and tire size 18"
Dealer 3: said I should stick to manufacture size i.e 19" Rims

Now what should I do ? Has some with similar situation? What did they do ? Am I missing some other options here?

Waiting to hear from experts. 

Thanks,


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

shaitaan said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I recently got 2019 Tiguan SEL Rline. Winter is approaching and where I live snows alot. So in order to have safe winter and good driving experience I need to get winter tires. I did some research and spoke to different tire dealers, everyone came up with different options.
> 
> ...


For years I've been looking for a solid test around winter tires of differing sizes on the same vehicle to help make this decision, but I've never found one. Forum responses will quickly quote narrower and smaller, but I've never seen the background for that, aside from speculation.

Here's what I've found:

1. Main thing is that you decided on winter tires - that's the most important part. No comparison in performance with all-seasons.
2. Shop based on price if it helps. If downsizing gives you a cheaper rim and tire combo, go for it.

As for the specific gains, I finally did find a video which at least compares the same tire on same vehicle, although the background detail on the tests is pretty thin:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhQh3IfXac0&t=613s

At the 2:04 mark they show the snow-based results. All seem so close as to be insignificant (which may be the main point), with the smallest 16" wheel leading in acceleration, with the largest 18" winning in braking.
At the 7:55 mark they offer the regular pavement results (although no temperature given, but all tires should have the same compound). The 18" won on handling and braking, while the smallest wins on noise. (Also comfort, which is expected.)

It seems as though it probably doesn't matter too much, for the range of tires that would fit a given vehicle. I'd be pleased to see other test information though - always searching.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

If I were to go back to dedicated snow tires, I'd go with the cheapest option (smallest diameter, 17'') 
You'll have the same traction and best ride. Handling responsiveness may suffer a bit, but you want the traction in the snow, right?

Last year was my first year of not using dedicated snows in more than 15 years. I stuck with the stock 17'' Gitis and they worked great for me in sloppy, poorly plowed Denver streets.
They worked better than any all-season tire I've owned in many years. For ultimate traction in severe conditions and rural areas I'd still recommend dedicated snows, but these
are not bad for $120 per tire at the dealer.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I bought a set of 17" MSW wheels with Blizzak's from Tirerack on a closeout sale last summer for my wife's Tiguan for just over $900 after taxes...mounted, balanced, centering rings and lug bolts and I picked up them from their Windsor CT location. 

Like said in the post before mine cheapest to replace and the best ride for crappy winter roads. Beats trashing the factory 20" wheels through all the crap winter and road crews have to offer.


----------



## m_jel (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking at picking up a set of these for cheap. Any idea if they'll fit a 2018? From what I've been able to find, I think they should work but just wondering if anyone has some experience with them before I make the long drive to pick them up

https://www.original-felgen.com/8e0601025as8z8.html


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

m_jel said:


> Looking at picking up a set of these for cheap. Any idea if they'll fit a 2018? From what I've been able to find, I think they should work but just wondering if anyone has some experience with them before I make the long drive to pick them up
> 
> https://www.original-felgen.com/8e0601025as8z8.html


Will they clear the front calipers? That's the question

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

ultima-forsan said:


> I need a set of winter tires for 19 rims on tiguan. I found a used set that I will only use for the remaining season but the tires size is 255/45/19 and I don't think they are SUV rated. I see on wheel-size that the perfect size for winter tires is 235/50/19. Will it still fit?


A 255/45/19 tire is the OEM spec. for 19x8.5 wheel packages on the Tiguan... so no need to worry in that regard. I wouldn't worry as much about them being SUV rated... that's more of a concern for a larger, body on frame SUV. You'll want to ensure that the load index is equal to or greater than 99 though. The 235/50/19 will work as well, as a winter tire, with a larger sidewall and narrower tread.



FWIW, I run a 19x9 ET33 with 245/45/19, as a dedicated winter set-up (albeit with Toyo Celsuis All-Weather's). I also run a 19x9 ET33 with 255/45/19, as a dedicated summer wheel set. No clearance issues to speak of... just a little slower off the line.


----------



## m_jel (Sep 5, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Will they clear the front calipers? That's the question
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I'm wondering. Size wise and all that, they'll be fine, just wondering if anyone has insight on the clearance.


----------



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

my tiguan came with 255/45/19, psi is 39 all around.

but my winters i went with 235/55/18, which is also a oem size. what PSI should i inflate to for winters?


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> I have 2020 Tiguan R-Line Black. It has the 20" black Suzuka wheels, specs 8.5 x 20, et38. The winter wheels I am considering are 8.5 x 18 et35. I looked on "Will They Fit" and it seems like there should be no problem with the fit, but can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


I'm going with 17 x 8.5 ET34 with 235/65/17 on my 2020 SE R-line Black with stock 20's as well... Made sure to call and confirn with Fifteen52 that their VW specific Traverse MX's would fit with the tire sizing... Going to end up with a 1 inch "lift" which works perfectly as I was concerned that out front bumpers would end up as snow plows lol


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I went with the factory 17" 10 spokes, picked them up on ebay for 600 shipped. now I just saw a set locally with tires for 600:banghead:

As for tires, I wanted to keep some of the grip from the 255- 20" rlines but recognize that narrower work better in the snow, so I went with 235/60-17 for the factory tire diameter but a little more dry road grip.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Continental Viking Contact 7. Got a great deal and the tires are fantastic. Great control during heavy snow days.

My RLine came with 19" factory rims which I use for my all seasons. I bought a seperate set of 18" Replica alloys to size down for the winters.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

My winter setup. 19” Audi Q3 wheels with 245/40/19 hankook winter i*cept evo2


























Kurt


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wish I can post pictures here, I guess I can’t yet. My winter set:
19x9 et30 BC Forged RZ10 wheels with 255/45R19 Michelin Pilot Alpin PA4 N-Spec tires.


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyone else going from 20” to 17” and having to do a full alignment with Drive assist sensor calibration? 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Anyone else going from 20” to 17” and having to do a full alignment with Drive assist sensor calibration?


Not quite, but I went from 255/45 R19 to 215/65 R17. No issues thus far, but I wouldn't have expected any as the wheel height is pretty much the same.

Did you wheel height change?


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

jonese said:


> Not quite, but I went from 255/45 R19 to 215/65 R17. No issues thus far, but I wouldn't have expected any as the wheel height is pretty much the same.
> 
> Did you wheel height change?


Unless I’m using the tire conversion calculator incorrectly my overall diameter hasn’t increased over 28” 

Stock : 20” R-Line wheels and Tires 255/40/20

Winter : Fifteen52 Traverse MX 225 or 235/65/17

Called Fifteen52 and they mentioned the car sitting 1” higher. But I couldn’t imagine that would make it so that I needed to re-calibrate all the driver assist sensors and an alignment totaling over for $450. 

I’m not cheap about it and would ALWAYS rather do it the right way. If I’m wrong by all means let me know but just trying to make sense of it


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Unless I’m using the tire conversion calculator incorrectly my overall diameter hasn’t increased over 28”
> 
> Stock : 20” R-Line wheels and Tires 255/40/20
> 
> ...


235 65 17 is taller than stock, 235 60-17 is 28"

You could verify on tire rack and look up the tire you purchased and check its dimensions, maybe your brand is smaller. normally they only very by a tenth of an inch when in same size.
I put the calculator in the other tire thread.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

I bought Fast alloys. Going to get my Blizzak DM-V2 225/65R17 installed.
What surprised me that the dealership said that there are no Tpms sensors, rather the alb sensor is used to measure rotation. As the tire pressure decreases, rotation changes and the idiot light goes on. Were they right?


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Yes...they're right.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome, thank you


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

Makes changing wheels easy if one has a habit of changing them often. 

I bought a set of 17's last year for the wifes Tiguan from tire rack with no issues and made swapping easy

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, I was relieved to hear this. Far better than actual sensors, saves money. Very happy.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Not winter tires, but I just got installed snow rated all terrains. Falken Wildpeak A/T Trails (235/55/R18)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

herkguy said:


> 235 65 17 is taller than stock, 235 60-17 is 28"
> 
> You could verify on tire rack and look up the tire you purchased and check its dimensions, maybe your brand is smaller. normally they only very by a tenth of an inch when in same size.
> I put the calculator in the other tire thread.


So I’m better off going with the two 225/65/17

Thank you!


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

No one commented on my awesome winter setup. Guess Audi wheels aren’t cool enough. 


Kurt


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice setup Kurt. Looks great.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Remzac said:


> Very nice setup Kurt. Looks great.













Kurt


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention] Pics of them on the car or else it never happened yarrrr lol


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention] Pics of them on the car or else it never happened yarrrr lol
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


It’s 80 degrees in Kansas City. I’m wAiting till it’s in the 40’s. But here.










Kurt


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

[mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention] 
Lol Genius! Lookin sharp! Already hit 39 a few times here in Illinois. Gonna be a real **** snow this year from what I hear 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]
> Lol Genius! Lookin sharp! Already hit 39 a few times here in Illinois. Gonna be a real **** snow this year from what I hear
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


Thanks. Let’s hope the auto show for 2021 isn’t canceled this year. I’ve been going to Chicagos show for 15 years!! 


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thanks. Let’s hope the auto show for 2021 isn’t canceled this year. I’ve been going to Chicagos show for 15 years!!
> 
> 
> Kurt


You lucky dogs, we've had nearly 10 inches of snow in the last week and its been well below freezing.....lol. Doesn't look like its letting up anytime soon here in Calgary. Been waiting for my cable from Unitronic too so now I'm going to be hooning instead of doing 0-60 runs......


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Hakka R3 SUVs on the stock wheels for the Tig. I have Generals Arctics on the GTI. The Generals do fine but the Hakkas are far superior. 

I can usually make it to about halloween before making the switch but we got 8 inches on Tuesday and are expecting a few more on Saturday. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank God Edmonton has hardly any snow. Enjoy the foothills in Calgary


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Thanks. Let’s hope the auto show for 2021 isn’t canceled this year. I’ve been going to Chicagos show for 15 years!!
> 
> 
> Kurt


I hear ya! I don’t always go but when I do my wife gives me that look like... you wanna stop here too. Ugh lol all the madness this year, Everything is up in the air. Meh haha


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is my winter setup.


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice setup


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Remzac said:


> Nice setup


Thanks


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

Would a 255/50/20 tire on a 2020 SEL R line make any difference other than 2 ish inches taller?


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Just had my new Blizzack's and Fast alloys installed. Ready for a blizzard.. Lol


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Threw my Nokian Hakka R3's back on last week. Just in time as we had some snow and dropped down to -15*C. 

Love these tires in the snow and slush. So predictable.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

5309 said:


> Would a 255/50/20 tire on a 2020 SEL R line make any difference other than 2 ish inches taller?


That would be about 1” taller ride height not 2”, also that will put your speedo over 6% out from OEM which violates most (maybe all NA) regulations.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Hoping they end up looking good once they’re officially on the car. Finished the ceramic coating last night! They’re going on tonight! 225/65/17 Blizzak DMV-02’ 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Hoping they end up looking good once they’re officially on the car. Finished the ceramic coating last night! They’re going on tonight! 225/65/17 Blizzak DMV-02’
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


That is the tire size I bought too


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> That would be about 1” taller ride height not 2”, also that will put your speedo over 6% out from OEM which violates most (maybe all NA) regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the stock tire is a 255/40/20


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Remzac said:


> That is the tire size I bought too


Nice! Good choice on us! Minimal calibration and differences in rotational diameters and a solid set of tires


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> I believe the stock tire is a 255/40/20
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


Makes no difference relative to the initial question and response, however here’s the “proper” comparison...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> Makes no difference relative to the initial question and response, however here’s the “proper” comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Semantics was all I was stating. All good


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> Hoping they end up looking good once they’re officially on the car. Finished the ceramic coating last night! They’re going on tonight! 225/65/17 Blizzak DMV-02’
> 
> 
> From Tapatalk iOS


Those look awesome! I'm slightly jealous lol


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

RCDheliracer said:


> Those look awesome! I'm slightly jealous lol


Haha Thanks [mention]RCDheliracer [/mention] Let’s hope they look as awesome as I imagined when I first.... imagined? Lol


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

FOLK_VAHGEN said:


> I believe the stock tire is a 255/40/20
> 
> iOS






DoC0427 said:


> Makes no difference relative to the initial question and response, however here’s the “proper” comparison...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply I was looking at OEM atlas wheels in 20. My stock are the 20 in already. Wife is doing travel nursing in the mid west and will be taking the Tiguan just want to get the right tires and wheels...


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

Sorry if I’m new to this winter tire thing... just want to have the right setup. 
So the best bet would be a 235/60 or 65/ 17 to compare to the stock 20?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

5309 said:


> Sorry if I’m new to this winter tire thing... just want to have the right setup.
> So the best bet would be a 235/60 or 65/ 17 to compare to the stock 20?


235/60R17 has the same diamter, 28".


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

5309 said:


> Sorry if I’m new to this winter tire thing... just want to have the right setup.
> So the best bet would be a 235/60 or 65/ 17 to compare to the stock 20?


Perhaps the best place to start might be to learn about what the tire size numbers mean and how to interpret them. Also take a look at any of the many available online tire comparison calculators.

Basically I would suggest you start by choosing what wheel you want to use... 17”, 18”, 20” should all fit. Then you can decide what width tire you want... 235mm is fine but you can go with many other wider and narrower as well depending on what you’re after. Once you have that, then you need to use some math to determine the correct sidewall ratio to match the outside diameter of the OEM tire size so that the speedo is correct. 

The shortcut to all of this is to simply ask the vendor where you intend to purchase new tires from... they will have the ability to tell you the correct size and alternative sizes that will also fit/work.

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

B2B1CD50-CCC8-46A7-B6E1-C0D440F4560B by eric peltier, on Flickr

My winter tires to go on soon..
Factory 17” and 235/ 60-17 WS90 tire


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Doing my winters this weekend. Stay tuned for pics!


Kurt


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Doing my winters this weekend. Stay tuned for pics!
> 
> 
> Kurt


What channel? 


From Tapatalk iOS


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kurt


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

*Factory wheels*

This looks like a really good buy on eBay for factory 17” if someone is looking for wheels....
They are offering free shippping...:beer:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-2020-...582870?hash=item2d1a2b70d6:g:NZcAAOSwQbFfii5G


----------



## saalblade (Nov 10, 2020)

Those would look real nice on my new 2020 R-Line for the slush season.


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

Same tires/rims as last winter but this year (previous post #157 in this thread) installed 20mm spacers on rear and 15mm on front. Huge difference in looks (although the wife was like, "I dont get it") lol

Tires : Sumitomo Ice Edge 225/65R17
Wheels: Advanti 17x7 et35









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ugh. It’s never gonna get into the 40’s here. I want to put my winters on soooooo bad. 


Kurt


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ugh. It’s never gonna get into the 40’s here. I want to put my winters on soooooo bad.
> 
> 
> Kurt


Throw them on and come up here to Mn, fresh ice and snow to slide around on...


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I may be forced to put mine on soon if this weather keeps coming...ugh I like to hold off till 1st week of Dec but it’s been nuts here this year with ice and snow early...


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

herkguy said:


> Through them on and come up here to Mn, fresh ice and snow to slide around on...


Tempted. I want to play in snow. Last year nov 22 2109 is when I bought the Tiguan and it didn’t snow at all. I’m pissed . This is our weather situation....










Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

They are on. I’m liking them. Let me know what you honestly think. Happy Holidays! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Skipped full on winter tires, went with All Seasons with the triple mountain peak/snowflake designation. Been pleased with Vredestein’s Quatrac Pros, definite upgrade from the Hankooks. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I like those tires, I ended up getting winter tires and rims. The extra traction but also I didn’t want to wreck my rims in the winter here in MN. When I run out the Hankooks I really want those Quatrac Pros. 
They rate them as very quiet and super grip. How would you say they are in those areas?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]herkguy [/mention]quiet and grippy. It’s been as low as 23 here in western PA in the highlands and no issues. Supposed to get snow tomorrow, 1-3” so it might be a slight test. I have prior experience with the Quatrac 5 that I put on the wife’s Volvo S60 before we sold it. Installer in town never heard of Vredestreins, but commented on how nice they were. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Finally got my wheel and tire setup mounted and bolted on. Went with Continental WinterContact TS 860S tires on my "old" Atlas R-Line rims. They ride great so far. Just waiting for snow to put them to the real test now 😁


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Follow up and we got 3-5 inches here, 28 degrees, roads didn’t get treated or plowed and very impressed with the Quatrac Pros. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benno-von (Aug 14, 2013)

Just got my winter setup: 18" Prismas (take-offs from an Atlas), with Michelin Latitude Xice-2. I got 235/55 tires, which is the OEM size for the '18 and '19 Tiguans that came with 18" wheels. The Prisma offsets is different, but there are no issues (I think it's within the range you can use).

So far pretty happy with this setup and look. Drove about 50 miles on the freeway, and the Michelins are very quiet, albeit a little bit soft, which is normal for winter tires. The OEM Gitis are supposed to be rated for light snow, but I am in Michigan, so ice and heavy snow are a concern.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Follow up and we got 3-5 inches here, 28 degrees, roads didn’t get treated or plowed and very impressed with the Quatrac Pros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brrrrrr...we have been lucky since Our Oct snow. Ground is clear of snow and upper 30s and no precipitation for a week yet...

Good to here the tires do well👍


----------



## benno-von (Aug 14, 2013)

I got a winter wheel setup with a set of 18" Prismas, take-offs from an Atlas. They are fitted with 235/55 Michelin Latitude X-Ice2. They look pretty decent, I think. The offsets are slightly different, but I have had no issues. EDIT: for some reason, the images were not showing, so I inserted them into the body of the message. 



























Just wanted to post this for anyone who was wondering about the look.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

benno-von said:


> I got a winter wheel setup with a set of 18" Prismas, take-offs from an Atlas. They are fitted with 235/55 Michelin Latitude X-Ice2. They look pretty decent, I think. The offsets are slightly different, but I have had no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





benno-von said:


> I got a winter wheel setup with a set of 18" Prismas, take-offs from an Atlas. They are fitted with 235/55 Michelin Latitude X-Ice2. They look pretty decent, I think. The offsets are slightly different, but I have had no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why image is not showing in main thread, I see the links in this reply. Strange


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

benno-von said:


> I got a winter wheel setup with a set of 18" Prismas, take-offs from an Atlas. They are fitted with 235/55 Michelin Latitude X-Ice2. They look pretty decent, I think. The offsets are slightly different, but I have had no issues. EDIT: for some reason, the images were not showing, so I inserted them into the body of the message.
> 
> View attachment 54129
> 
> ...


Thanks for fixing pics, looks good.


----------



## kkapudjija (Jan 31, 2016)

Just got my winter set put on. I previously had the Michelin X-Ice Xi3's on my GTI(highly recommended). Decided to go with the Goodyear WinterCommand Ultras's for the Tig. Excited to see how they perform in the next snowfall.

Goodyear WinterCommand Ultra's @ 215/65R17's on '17 OEM 5NN601025 17" x 7" et40
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Duperdog (Nov 2, 2020)

Continental Viking contact. So far so good, but only a brief foray out into the snow. It's a long winter here in Western NY, so we'll have lots of opportunities to test them out. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Finally got mine on.
Blizzard WS 90 in 235/60-17
Supposed to snow maybe tomorrow...ugh
FF68CBC9-5B23-40F4-9EE3-83722ED658F3 by eric peltier, on Flickr

F01859FB-BA10-4CB5-92D9-1A3B8BA81D0B by eric peltier, on Flickr

91CE6961-2875-482A-B8D9-9A45ED0E1B46 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## m_jel (Sep 5, 2009)

That's what I put on a couple weeks ago.. They did well in the snow last weekend


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I was very impressed by the snow tires, we had the dreaded drizzle/ freezing rain/ snow combo as it rapidly cooled form 44 down to 28 degrees. 
Acceleration was insane. Stopping was nearly non eventful on all but the glare ice areas.
It did very well running on packed snow/ ice on freeway trip.
I put 800 miles on them over 3 days and could not be happier.
The factory 20” tires would make want to stay home compared to these. Happy I bought them.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Well we got snow and some sleet. I want to try out the Tiguan since putting on proper snow tires but KC uses sooo much salt and sand I don’t risk it. The underneath of my Tiguan has only seen rain. What to do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Get out there and have some fun! I’ve seen 5” (no treatment), 17” (treatment), 7” and a couple dustings. All handled well on the Quatrac Pros. Got the salt to prove it 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Well we got snow and some sleet. I want to try out the Tiguan since putting on proper snow tires but KC uses sooo much salt and sand I don’t risk it. The underneath of my Tiguan has only seen rain. What to do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little salt won’t hurt it as long as you wash it off once the snow is gone. This is what my Tiggy looks like most of the winter here in the Adirondacks Mountains in northern NY. 

Sadly I am starting to get a lot of surface rust underneath










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Get out there and have some fun! I’ve seen 5” (no treatment), 17” (treatment), 7” and a couple dustings. All handled well on the Quatrac Pros. Got the salt to prove it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ****ing way!! That is what I don’t want to happen to my Tiguan. If I don’t need to get it salty then I won’t. That is crazy. Another reason I would never buy a used car from a state that gets snow. F that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wash it once the snow melts, you’ll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> A little salt won’t hurt it as long as you wash it off once the snow is gone. This is what my Tiggy looks like most of the winter here in the Adirondacks Mountains in northern NY.
> 
> Sadly I am starting to get a lot of surface rust underneath
> 
> ...


Exactly. Surface rust. No thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Wash it once the snow melts, you’ll be fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m also fine staying in the garage. Lol. If we have tons of snow I would get out to play as they don’t salt and sand with just snow. But since we have ice today they are shakin that salt shaker for reals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m also not a fan cause people in the Midwest don’t know how to drive in this stuff and I’m not about to get hit by someone with no insurance! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Exactly. Surface rust. No thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not that bad, but disappointing. I use auto car wash twice a week so it helps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> It’s not that bad, but disappointing. I use auto car wash twice a week so it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This stuff is amazing in the automotive detailing/off roading communities. 2 cans can do an SUV of our size. 









Heavy-Duty Metal Protector


Shop Heavy-Duty Metal Protector at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> This stuff is amazing in the automotive detailing/off roading communities. 2 cans can do an SUV of our size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May need to grab a can or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Wish it was available in Canada..... Sigh


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> This stuff is amazing in the automotive detailing/off roading communities. 2 cans can do an SUV of our size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I bought this when it was new. Didn’t realize there was a rust proof in can. Local shops charge like $250 and I never got it done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> Wish I bought this when it was new. Didn’t realize there was a rust proof in can. Local shops charge like $250 and I never got it done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can still use it. Light surface rust are ok to be sealed with this product. 

Go to 13:00 in video. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> This stuff is amazing in the automotive detailing/off roading communities. 2 cans can do an SUV of our size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used that Amsoil HD metal protector 7 years ago on my FJ when I bought it and the frame for the most part looks good. It does have surface rust around the openings and some welds like someone here posted a photo of but that's going to happen as the paint tends to be thinner and or somewhat missed in those areas. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

I have yet to see any Golf R rims as winters. I have 19" Cadiz's wrapped in Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D's. I had these Dunlop's on my WRX and it was a beast in the snow!! They are beast mode on the Tiguan too. Defiantly needed to keep the wheel spacers on there because of the offset though.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

First snow and it’s a BEAST!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]how much did you get out your way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]2019TiguanSELPRLINE [/mention]how much did you get out your way?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just stopped and I think round 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> First snow and it’s a BEAST!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are those? Hankook Winter iCept evo2?


----------



## titleman (Sep 29, 2019)

herkguy said:


> Finally got mine on.
> Blizzard WS 90 in 235/60-17
> Supposed to snow maybe tomorrow...ugh
> FF68CBC9-5B23-40F4-9EE3-83722ED658F3 by eric peltier, on Flickr
> ...


Never had a problem with a VW bug and I had 4 of them and lived in South Dakota. Now if we get any amount of snow I park my Tiguan and drive my Subaru Forester.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Haha, just the opposite here, this bug never sees snow and the Tiguan has been thrown to the mercy of Mother Nature..
I have heard that the bugs ran well in the snow, just limited heat. The engine over the wheels had to to well.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

BsickPassat said:


> What are those? Hankook Winter iCept evo2?


Yes!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kompressor1 (Jan 17, 2021)

AIRider said:


> What are you putting on?


Just bought a 2016 tiggy r line 4 motion 
tried it on a sand hill,
the front wheels just dug in ,
the rear wheels did not engage 
I had to take a few runs to make it ,, 
are the 19 inch tires too wide for sand ,..?


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Although my OEM Gitis did a decent job in last year's snow, it was time to replace them.
I got the cheapest snow tires available which were the Michelin X-Ice from Costco.
I've been very impressed by the ride and the quietness of these tires. With our recent 4 inches of
snow, the traction, steering and braking with these tires are among the best I've experienced.
Highly recommend!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

schagaphonic said:


> Although my OEM Gitis did a decent job in last year's snow, it was time to replace them.
> I got the cheapest snow tires available which were the Michelin X-Ice from Costco.
> I've been very impressed by the ride and the quietness of these tires. With our recent 4 inches of
> snow, the traction, steering and braking with these tires are among the best I've experienced.
> Highly recommend!


You’re in FairPlay? I have a cabin in conifer area. Maybe I’ll see you someday. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ottothecow (Apr 12, 2019)

Can I get a little input on a winter wheel decision for a new-to-me 19 Tiguan SE? 
NW Montana, almost certainly going with Hakkapeliitta R3 over blizzaks (have x-ice XI3 on my GTI and like them, but Michelin is having supply issues around here).

But I'm not sure what to do about rim choices.
1. Buy some new 17" rims for the Hakkas. 
2. Put the Hakkas on the 17x7 factory rims. Come summer, buy some 18" rims and tires.


On #1, many of the cheap rims I am seeing online are wider--17x7.5 or 8". I can still put 215/65R17 tires on them, but that seems counter-intuitive to winter use. Does that extra .5" matter? Make it easier to curb? I could go to a wider tire to stick out more sidewall, but that also seems counter-intuitive to snow.

So that makes #2 look a little more appealing. I can't say I love the look of the stock rims, so getting some different summer wheels would be nice. I assume going to 18" + a pinch wider still leaves me plenty of sidewall for a nice ride over bad/dirt roads but will tighten up the handling a bit? 
Downside to #2 is everything costs more...I can't keep the Giti tires (lots of life left) and have to buy more expensive 18" rims/tires. But it is cheaper _today_ since I only need the tires and can watch for 18" deals over the winter (and unfortunately just had to buy a full set of new tires this week for the GTI after a puncture).


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

Can anybody confirm that 17" will work fine on a tiguan highline r-line w/ 4motion?


----------



## Off-road Tiguan (Oct 27, 2021)

DrewTiguan77 said:


> *2020 Tiguan Winter Wheel Question*
> 
> I have 2020 Tiguan R-Line Black. It has the 20" black Suzuka wheels, specs 8.5 x 20, et38. The winter wheels I am considering are 8.5 x 18 et35. I looked on "Will They Fit" and it seems like there should be no problem with the fit, but can anyone confirm that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.





Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Continental Viking Contact 7. Got a great deal and the tires are fantastic. Great control during heavy snow days.
> 
> My RLine came with 19" factory rims which I use for my all seasons. I bought a seperate set of 18" Replica alloys to size down for the winters.


Make sure the rim don’t hit the caliper. I have a 2020 Tiguan SEL that came with stock wheels 235/50R19 and I bought a set of 235/60R18 mud tires with a 18x8.5 rims and I’m having issues with the Fitment. The lip of the rim where the rivets are, it’s 1/8 of an inch away from the caliper. I’m still talking to the wheel manufacturer to find out if that problem could be solved just by changing the offset of the wheel, so the lip of the rim clear the caliper. The specs of the new rim are 18x8.5 +35 offset. The stock rim specs are 19x7 +43 offset.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

bassmanjosh said:


> Can anybody confirm that 17" will work fine on a tiguan highline r-line w/ 4motion?


The dealer recommends 17" winter packages. I'm waiting on my 17" wheels with Continental Viking Contact 7 .


----------



## 3pedalRLine (Dec 22, 2018)

I’ve searched and searched… anyone know if the previous get Tiguan winter wheel package fits the current one? I know same bolt pattern but expensive error if offset needs spacers or hub rings. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

3pedalRLine said:


> I’ve searched and searched… anyone know if the previous get Tiguan winter wheel package fits the current one? I know same bolt pattern but expensive error if offset needs spacers or hub rings. Thank you in advance.


16", no, since it won't clear the brakes.
You have to get 17", and since VW didn't make 17" steelies for the PQ35 Tiguan, it would be alloy wheels.

Not to mention, the tire sizing is off also, as it uses 215/65r16, 235/55r17, 235/50r18 and 255/40r19 compared to the MQB Tiguan, which is basically an inch larger in diameter.


----------



## 3pedalRLine (Dec 22, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> 16", no, since it won't clear the brakes.
> You have to get 17", and since VW didn't make 17" steelies for the PQ35 Tiguan, it would be alloy wheels.
> 
> Not to mention, the tire sizing is off also, as it uses 215/65r16, 235/55r17, 235/50r18 and 255/40r19 compared to the MQB Tiguan, which is basically an inch larger in diameter.


Huge thank you! I


----------



## bakedziti (Mar 31, 2021)

Dunlop wintersport 3D in stock 235/50 19.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Continental viking contact on 18" BBS SRs. Just got them mounted this week.









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

Repost and feedback after 2 winter seasons with this setup. 18x8 Sport Edition U2 with 235/55R-18 Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2 
Wheels: For non-name "cheap" wheels from Tire Rack they have been flawless. Have not seen any salt damage showing even when I dont clean them all winter. Do wish they had better offset so they dont look sucked in under the fender. Get tons of comments about the looks of the rim. 
Tires: Was always Continental guy but struggled to find tires in stock so swapped to Blizzak. Snow performance is better, more controlled when things do get sloppy. Dry cold roads still find the Conti's bit quieter and better handling but the Tiguan isnt a sports car for me.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OttaCee said:


> Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2
> 
> Tires: Was always Continental guy but struggled to find tires in stock so swapped to Blizzak. Snow performance is better, more controlled when things do get sloppy. Dry cold roads still find the Conti's bit quieter and better handling but the Tiguan isnt a sports car for me.


Same here...I've always been a Conti guy, but my Discount Tire guy is hooking me up with a killer price on some DM-V2's he has in stock.
So, would you recommend them?


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Do any of these winter tires hold up well to gravel roads?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

IbsFt said:


> Do any of these winter tires hold up well to gravel roads?


Gravel will tear up the dedicated tires since soft compounds don't stand up against small sharp pointy rocks.

An All-weather tire will have a firmer compound, and that's one of the trades you make to be run in all 4 seasons.


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Will a 17” rim clear the brakes on a 2022 R-Line? Blizzak is the way to go. Used them for 20 years. Just trying to determine if I can get a 17” rim on mine to avoid higher costs from and 18/19” assembly. Thanks!


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Here's my new winter tire & wheel setup. 2019 Tiguan SEL Prem 4Motion stock 19" wheels, WSM.
Wheels: MB Wheels 'Crux', gunmetal, 17 X 7.5 5-112.00 38 DGMEXX, cheapest 17" wheel from Discount Tire
Tires: Bridgestone Blizzak WS90, 215/65 R17 99T SL BSW


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

How much did that package cost?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Shumax said:


> Will a 17” rim clear the brakes on a 2022 R-Line? Blizzak is the way to go. Used them for 20 years. Just trying to determine if I can get a 17” rim on mine to avoid higher costs from and 18/19” assembly. Thanks!


Yes, since the brakes are the same no matter the trim on the Tiguan.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Shumax said:


> How much did that package cost?


$927 before taxes and after rebate. Wheels $110 each, tires $125 each, wheel install kit $62, hub centric rings $5, rebate for buying the full package $80.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

I put on Pirelli Winter Scorpion's and they are the quietest tire (winter/all-season/summer) I have ever owned. Got a package from Tire Rack 235/55/18's. Was a bit less than $1,200. Tires were discounted down to $140/ea from $247/ea.


----------



## Ibby8755 (Dec 20, 2021)

New member here. Just about to pick up a new 2022 Tiguan Highline R line here in Canada for my wife in white in titan black leather. Shopping for winter wheels/tires and the dealer is offering me 3 options:

OEM VW 17x7J with Pirelli Winter Zero FR in 215/65/R17
OEM VW 18x7J “Kingston” wheels off the 2022 Comfortline/SE with the same tires as above in 235/55/R18
OEM VE 18x8J “Slide” wheels off the 2022 Atlas Cross Sport Trendline/S with the same tires as above in 245/60/R18
For context, I am in Ontario - we got quite a bit of snow and ice. I think either of these sets will perform well, and although I hear that slightly narrower is better for winter, I don’t think either set is particularly wide. I would like to maintain the nice look of the fenders of the r line so would appreciate your feedback on which one you would recommend. There is about $350 CAD difference in pricing between number 1 and 2/3.

I have included pics of the wheels In sequential order below. Thanks!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Also in Ontario, and you should consider Costco if you're a member. Their prices on wheels and tires are usually hard for a dealer to match/beat.

Re sizing, have a look at this video where they test 3 tires on the same vehicle in various conditions. Gist is that the footprint didn't really matter that much and the key is simply getting a winter tire of some sort:


----------



## ottothecow (Apr 12, 2019)

Unless you really want OEM rims, don't buy from the dealer...

Way cheaper ways to get winter wheel setups. Do you have discount tire up there?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibby8755 (Dec 20, 2021)

*@phlegm thanks for the video - will try and stick with wider ones (like the look!). I am going to check out Costco as well but so far have been checking out a few other online tire stores, and pricing was similar to the dealer (surprisingly!). 
@ottothecow will check out discount tire/tire rack etc but I believe we end up getting hit with duties etc. *

do you have any thoughts on which will look the best? I don’t know the offsets for these wheels but if stock is 45, I am guessing anything around there will look ok. I am not a fan of when the wheels are set too far in from the fenders


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

I give a strong 'push' for Blizzak tires from Bridgestone. I've used them for years' and they are simply excellent in snow and good on ice. No tire, unless studded, is "good" on ice...


----------



## ottothecow (Apr 12, 2019)

Some people complain about blizzaks not lasting because the sticky compound is only on the outside few mm of the lugs (so they have plenty of tread left but start to lose grip). 

I have the studless NOKIAN HAKKAPELIITTA R3 and so far they seem quite good.

On my GTI, I have Michelin x-ice xi3 and they also seem quite good, especially on the slick stuff (ground clearance obviously limits my experience in the deep stuff on those tires).

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibby8755 (Dec 20, 2021)

Just got my 2022 Highline R line fitted with a set of 235/55/18 Nokian Hakka 8’s (studless) with a set of RWC 18x8 black alloys. Expecting a big snowfall tomorrow and day after. Will let you know how they do.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

stevevr6 said:


> The dealer recommends 17" winter packages. I'm waiting on my 17" wheels with Continental Viking Contact 7 .


I have that set 
17", 215/65/r17
It is awesome setup! snow performance just astonishing, same with ice and other surfaces. 
Yes it does feel that tire is narrower than stock summer 235/60/r18 
but tire is not noisy at all, soft as suppose to be a performance just great, highly recommend. can't beat 900$ CAD price tag from dealer in 2020 as addon to my car purchase... otherwise would definitely go wider.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Granted, few all-season tires perform as good as any dedicated snows but I need to say that these stock Pirelli, Scorpion-Verde all-season tires do quite well.
We've had a few 6 inch dumps of snow recently in the Denver area and these tires bite the snow nicely with very little slippage from a light and have predictable braking.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

Picked up some Blizzak DM-V2 tires for our recently(3 months) acquired Tiguan. They got mounted on a set of CC spec Malory's.
Currently a tad warm to mount them onto the car.


----------



## Tiguanian (2 mo ago)

Just got my 2023 tiguan with vw oem pretoria 18inch and yokohama ice guard 235/60/18 winter tires . Dealer installed no issue with offset


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

I ran General Altimax Artic tires on my TDI Beetle, I know not a Tiguan, but I had zero problems with the snow out here in the midwest.
Reasonably priced and held up well


----------



## 626818 (Jul 19, 2002)

Just installed today Nokian Hakkapeliitta R5 on VW 5 spoke alloys. Not a lot of salting going on where I live, but when it does snow, things get dicey fast (I have to replace my front hub because of 7cm / 3" of snow last week). Had Yokohama M+S but they were no match for slow speed right turn onto off-camber street.


----------



## philogynist (4 mo ago)

Trying 225/65R-17 BRIDGESTONE BLIZZAK DM-V2 on a 2022 Tiguan SE. 1st winter with this variety. 20ish years ago I tried Blizzaks but burned them up in 2 years with my 90 mile day commute. 
Now being retired only 3500 miles per winter. I am anticipating at least 4-5 years out of them.


----------



## Bbb34 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been buying Nokian for all my vehicles (one was RWD) for well over 15 years now (HAKKAPELIITTA R/R2/3 and most recently *R5 for my wife's Tiguan*).

Had a really good experience with Michelin X-Ice2 as well, but I found Nokian R2 to last longer and have slightly better lateral grip.
So far R5 feels and handles amazing, in my opinion improvement over R3 which is on my vehicle, which (again only my opinion) wasn't quite as good as R2

As usual, your mileage may vary - Winters are long where we live. We're doing a lot of winter driving and have never skipped a ski day or any trips due to "bad weather".


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

This winter, I am running Pirelli Ice Zero FR on my Tiguan. These tires are phenomenal! Excellent ice grip, great in snow. Only winter tire that I've used that might be better (never used on a Tiguan, but on a previous beater my son had) are the Continental VikingContact7, but maybe only by a hair. They are both extremely close in winter performance.


----------

